# SMF Soap Challenge -July 2017 Mermaid Tail Soaps



## galaxyMLP (Jun 30, 2017)

Welcome to July’s SMF Soap Challenge!

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-

General Rules:
1.The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This months voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

NOW
This month’s challenge goal is to create a beautiful mermaid tail soap.

This video is very long. I mess up the design in the video at first but I deliberately put it in there because I think it is important to see how the process went. If you just want to see the soap top, skip to 8:45. I tried to be as thorough as possible but please let me know if I need to clarify something. 

Replies will be erratic until mid day July 3rd EST as I am currently in Europe and will not be back till then. 

https://youtu.be/v-DbrtBvPCw

SMF Challenge Specific Rules
· You must create a mermaid tail design in the top of your soap bars (loaf or slab)

· Your design must contain at least two colors. However, 3 or more is ideal (note, I'm not the best example!)

· You may create your design in a slab mold or loaf mold (really any mold with a flat top, no textured top)

· For your entry, you must show a picture of your soap before cutting and some cut pictures of your soap

• You may use glitter or other toppings (mica, etc) on your soap. However, do not add any embeds please. 

• You will need to acquire squeeze bottles for this challenge. 

Challenge Entry Thread Opens July 20th 2017 .
Challenge Entry Thread Closes July 26th 2017.
Survey for choosing the winning choices opens the 26th, no later than the 27th and closes 30th
Winners Announced July 31, 2017.

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date.

· After the closing date the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00 and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.


----------



## earlene (Jun 30, 2017)

1. earlene - I have not seen this one before; it should be fun!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 30, 2017)

Here is the link for the inspiration from brambleberry: https://www.brambleberry.com/mermaid-tail-cold-process-soap-p6229.aspx

Gotta give credit where credit is due! This was actually fun to make and turned out nice.


----------



## Omneya (Jun 30, 2017)

1. earlene - I have not seen this one before; it should be fun!
2. Omneya- I have seen this before, but it was called dragon scales. Still want to try it!


----------



## Kittish (Jun 30, 2017)

So... I'm guessing I haven't been a member long enough to participate in this challenge, since I only joined in June. Darn. I'll probably give it a try anyway, even if I can't actually enter. Looks like fun!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 30, 2017)

1. earlene - I have not seen this one before; it should be fun!
2. Omneya- I have seen this before, but it was called dragon scales. Still want to try it!
3. dibbles - I've actually tried this once - it didn't go well. Time to try again!


----------



## toxikon (Jun 30, 2017)

I thought for sure we would be doing this kind of soap LOL! I think I like the scaled look better though.  Reminds me of the dragon eggs from Game of Thrones!


----------



## toxikon (Jun 30, 2017)

1. earlene - I have not seen this one before; it should be fun!
2. Omneya- I have seen this before, but it was called dragon scales. Still want to try it!
3. dibbles - I've actually tried this once - it didn't go well. Time to try again!
4. toxikon - pretty shiny scales!!!


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 30, 2017)

Default
1. earlene - I have not seen this one before; it should be fun!
2. Omneya- I have seen this before, but it was called dragon scales. Still want to try it!
3. dibbles - I've actually tried this once - it didn't go well. Time to try again!
4. toxikon - pretty shiny scales!!!
5. BattleGnome - an exercise in patience for me


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 30, 2017)

1. earlene - I have not seen this one before; it should be fun!
2. Omneya- I have seen this before, but it was called dragon scales. Still want to try it!
3. dibbles - I've actually tried this once - it didn't go well. Time to try again!
4. toxikon - pretty shiny scales!!!
5. BattleGnome - an exercise in patience for me
6. PenelopeJane - Time poor this month but I will try and make time.


----------



## Escott752 (Jun 30, 2017)

Very fun!  I just joined and can't wait to qualify for participation.  I'm definitely going to try anyway   I thought it was going to be like this...


----------



## earlene (Jun 30, 2017)

Well, I already did a practice soap and learned something important.  Let it sit a bit before putting into the oven for CPOP and make sure the oven is off.  My textured scales flattened out after I forgot to turn off the oven.  Hubby came home from work just as I was putting it in the oven, so I was a little distracted.  By the time I remembered to check on it (about a half hour later), the texture of the scales was all flat.  I'm glad I got a before picture.

Anyway it was fun.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jul 1, 2017)

1. earlene - I have not seen this one before; it should be fun!
2. Omneya- I have seen this before, but it was called dragon scales. Still want to try it!
3. dibbles - I've actually tried this once - it didn't go well. Time to try again!
4. toxikon - pretty shiny scales!!!
5. BattleGnome - an exercise in patience for me
6. PenelopeJane - Time poor this month but I will try and make time.
7. Soapprentice - oooooooohhhh..... Dragon scales!!


----------



## Soapprentice (Jul 1, 2017)

Escott752 said:


> Very fun!  I just joined and can't wait to qualify for participation.  I'm definitely going to try anyway   I thought it was going to be like this...



Me too and thought that I had to sit out this month because I don't have those moulds.. phew!


----------



## asmita (Jul 1, 2017)

Even though I can't participate, can I try and post picture here? It looks fun.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 1, 2017)

Asmita, you can do that! You can also try to get your post count up in the next week to 50 so you can join if you want. You've been here long enough! 

I know some people are just readers/lurkers here so if you don't want to comment on things I understand that too!


----------



## artemis (Jul 1, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> Asmita, you can do that! You can also try to get your post count up in the next week to 50 so you can join if you want. You've been here long enough!



Yes! I think before my first challenge, I reached the 50 mark just through conversations like this.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jul 1, 2017)

1. earlene - I have not seen this one before; it should be fun!
2. Omneya- I have seen this before, but it was called dragon scales. Still want to try it!
3. dibbles - I've actually tried this once - it didn't go well. Time to try again!
4. toxikon - pretty shiny scales!!!
5. BattleGnome - an exercise in patience for me
6. PenelopeJane - Time poor this month but I will try and make time.
7. Soapprentice - oooooooohhhh..... Dragon scales!!
8. Mx5inpenn - I was thinking dragon too!


----------



## jewels621 (Jul 2, 2017)

1. earlene - I have not seen this one before; it should be fun!
2. Omneya- I have seen this before, but it was called dragon scales. Still want to try it!
3. dibbles - I've actually tried this once - it didn't go well. Time to try again!
4. toxikon - pretty shiny scales!!!
5. BattleGnome - an exercise in patience for me
6. PenelopeJane - Time poor this month but I will try and make time.
7. Soapprentice - oooooooohhhh..... Dragon scales!!
8. Mx5inpenn - I was thinking dragon too!
9. jewels621 - I'm in again....so fun!


----------



## earlene (Jul 3, 2017)

I watched several soap making videos today, starting with some on this technique.  Although I prefer to use a squeeze bottle, a few soapers used zip lock baggies like a cake piping bag to do the scales.  Just thought I'd mention that in case anyone doesn't have squeeze bottles and doesn't want to buy any.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 3, 2017)

Am I the one who gave you the idea? 
 I just made a mermaid soap, but with real tales....

Not sure I can participate, I will add myself, but I am on the road, hopefully I have time when I get back.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 3, 2017)

1.earlene - I have not seen this one before; it should be fun!

2. Omneya- I have seen this before, but it was called dragon scales. Still want to try it!

3. dibbles - I've actually tried this once - it didn't go well. Time to try again!

4. toxikon - pretty shiny scales!!!

5. BattleGnome - an exercise in patience for me

6. PenelopeJane - Time poor this month but I will try and make time.

7. Soapprentice - oooooooohhhh..... Dragon scales!!

8. Mx5inpenn - I was thinking dragon too!

9. jewels621 - I'm in again....so fun! 
10. Saponista - always wanted to try this!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 3, 2017)

1. earlene - I have not seen this one before; it should be fun!
2. Omneya- I have seen this before, but it was called dragon scales. Still want to try it!
3. dibbles - I've actually tried this once - it didn't go well. Time to try again!
4. toxikon - pretty shiny scales!!!
5. BattleGnome - an exercise in patience for me
6. PenelopeJane - Time poor this month but I will try and make time.
7. Soapprentice - oooooooohhhh..... Dragon scales!!
8. Mx5inpenn - I was thinking dragon too!
9. jewels621 - I'm in again....so fun! 
10. Saponista - always wanted to try this! 
11. SunRiseArts - I love mermaids, and their scale tails!


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 3, 2017)

What sort of recipe is everyone using?

I just made an attempt but had trace issues. My scented base moved like I expected/wanted but my design colors didn't want to thicken and I lost patience. 

(26% hard oils. A combo of coconut and Shea which usually the trace I wanted for this attempt)


----------



## Kittish (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm going to use the same soap recipe I used for my green soap, including the cool temps. It was pretty glacial setting up, which I'll need for the body of the loaf. I need a batter that'll sit at thick trace for quite a while to pull off what I want to do. My design trial is looking promising so far (couldn't resist, lifted the liner out of the mold and looked through the side since the soap is pretty firm already). 

In not quite two weeks I can actually officially sign up for the challenge. This makes me happy.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 3, 2017)

I had a try at this. I scented the base, and it riced. I lost patience waiting for the batter to thicken enough, so that was a fail. I now have another tee shirt that will be soaping/staying home attire only. I don't ever use glitter, but thought using a sample I've had forever might be fun. I will give this another try, but if someone could just invent biodegradable, disposable squeeze bottles...that'd be great.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 3, 2017)

dibbles said:


> I will give this another try, but if someone could just invent biodegradable, disposable squeeze bottles...that'd be great.





I wish there were disposable squeeze bottles! I wanted to try this with piping/frosting bags. My worry is that the frosting will fall out of the bag because this needs to be somewhat runny. 

You are welcome to use other tools as long as the integrity of the design is preferred (drops of soap with a spoon pulled through them). 

You are also allowed to do this in two batches if you want the bottom to set up firmly before you attempt the top. This could also help reduce soap waste in case of a boo boo.


----------



## toxikon (Jul 3, 2017)

I have a silicone piping bag, I bet it would work great. I could just leave it alone for the batter to dry then crack it off for super easy cleaning.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 3, 2017)

1. earlene - I have not seen this one before; it should be fun!
2. Omneya- I have seen this before, but it was called dragon scales. Still want to try it!
3. dibbles - I've actually tried this once - it didn't go well. Time to try again!
4. toxikon - pretty shiny scales!!!
5. BattleGnome - an exercise in patience for me
6. PenelopeJane - Time poor this month but I will try and make time.
7. Soapprentice - oooooooohhhh..... Dragon scales!!
8. Mx5inpenn - I was thinking dragon too!
9. jewels621 - I'm in again....so fun! 
10. Saponista - always wanted to try this! 
11. SunRiseArts - I love mermaids, and their scale tails!
12. Sonya-m - haven't been around much lately so about time I took part!!


----------



## artemis (Jul 3, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> I wish there were disposable squeeze bottles!



I recently saw a video in which the soaper put a large baggie down into her squeeze bottle. She kept the top out and screwed the cap right over it. The bag acted as a liner.


----------



## Kittish (Jul 3, 2017)

artemis said:


> I recently saw a video in which the soaper put a large baggie down into her squeeze bottle. She kept the top out and screwed the cap right over it. The bag acted as a liner.



I _like_ that idea! I had a heck of a time cleaning out the bottle I used for my design trial.


----------



## artemis (Jul 3, 2017)

Kittish said:


> I _like_ that idea! I had a heck of a time cleaning out the bottle I used for my design trial.



I know! I thought, "GENIUS!" I wonder, though, if it really works, or if the baggie slides down too much, or what. It looked like it worked fine in the video.


----------



## Kittish (Jul 3, 2017)

artemis said:


> I know! I thought, "GENIUS!" I wonder, though, if it really works, or if the baggie slides down too much, or what. It looked like it worked fine in the video.



I'm going to try it with oven bags, I KNOW they'll be plenty big, and I have a brand new box that I got to try to line molds with then almost immediately made permanent liners for them all. I'd think a quart or gallon ziplock would work, too, if your bottle isn't too big. I'm also thinking that the bag can maybe be used several times, just pull it out and turn it inside out to clean.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 3, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Am I the one who gave you the idea?
> I just made a mermaid soap, but with real tales....
> 
> Not sure I can participate, I will add myself, but I am on the road, hopefully I have time when I get back.




No, sorry! I've been wanting to make this type of soap for years and I thought I would make a good challenge. It doesn't really require too many special materials and it requires you to get creative while still following a technique. 

Beautiful soap by the way! As long as you've been here over a month and have over 50 posts you can enter the challenge!


----------



## earlene (Jul 3, 2017)

artemis said:


> I recently saw a video in which the soaper put a large baggie down into her squeeze bottle. She kept the top out and screwed the cap right over it. The bag acted as a liner.



Yes, you can make your own baggies to fit your particular squeeze bottle using an Impulse Sealer for shrink wrap on your soaps.  My soaping instructor makes them for her squeeze bottles.  You could also use the food version that creates vacuum sealed/heat sealed closures for food.


----------



## earlene (Jul 4, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> I wish there were disposable squeeze bottles! I wanted to try this with piping/frosting bags. My worry is that the frosting will fall out of the bag because this needs to be somewhat runny.
> 
> You are welcome to use other tools as long as the integrity of the design is preferred (drops of soap with a spoon pulled through them).
> 
> You are also allowed to do this in two batches if you want the bottom to set up firmly before you attempt the top. This could also help reduce soap waste in case of a boo boo.



There are disposable squeeze bottles!  I was just washing out my salad dressing bottle as per usual before putting it into the recycle bin, and thought how perfect!  It's not biodegradable, but many salad dressings are sold in squeeze bottles with a flip top lid and they are made to be disposable.

I will be looking at my salad dressing bottles differently from now on.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 4, 2017)

How thick do you think the batter needs to be?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 4, 2017)

Saponista, it needs to be medium/thick trace. You don't want it too thick (can't pull a spoon through it) but you can't have it too thin either. You want a batter droplet to be able to hold its shape without spreading. If it spreads, you can't get the scale definition as they will merge into each other.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 7, 2017)

1. earlene - I have not seen this one before; it should be fun!
2. Omneya- I have seen this before, but it was called dragon scales. Still want to try it!
3. dibbles - I've actually tried this once - it didn't go well. Time to try again!
4. toxikon - pretty shiny scales!!!
5. BattleGnome - an exercise in patience for me
6. PenelopeJane - Time poor this month but I will try and make time.
7. Soapprentice - oooooooohhhh..... Dragon scales!!
8. Mx5inpenn - I was thinking dragon too!
9. jewels621 - I'm in again....so fun! 
10. Saponista - always wanted to try this! 
11. SunRiseArts - I love mermaids, and their scale tails!
12. Sonya-m - haven't been around much lately so about time I took part!!
13. KristaY- Been SO busy with family and I NEED to make soap so this is the perfect challenge to get back into the swing of it!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 7, 2017)

question.  I want to do a combination of melt and pour and cold process.  Is that allowed?


----------



## jewels621 (Jul 8, 2017)

Just finished my first attempt at the mermaid.....and now I'm crabby. I was so close to the end of my scales, and by now my batter is getting tougher to handle, and the top blew off of my squeeze bottle and destroyed my top. Suffice it to say, I'm not using this attempt as my entry. At this rate, I'm thinking I might need until October to submit my entry. :headbanging:


----------



## earlene (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm sorry that happened to you, *jewels621*.  That would certainly make me crabby, too!


----------



## Traumabrew (Jul 8, 2017)

You can also use a cheap, disposable pastry bag with a small bore tip to make the dollops for the scales.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 8, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> No, sorry! I've been wanting to make this type of soap for years and I thought I would make a good challenge. It doesn't really require too many special materials and it requires you to get creative while still following a technique.
> 
> Beautiful soap by the way! As long as you've been here over a month and have over 50 posts you can enter the challenge!


 

Ha ha,  I just made last month a mermaid soap.  I posted pics.  Very different from your video, which I may say IS amazing soap.  Seems easy, but from what I have read, not really.

So I have to give a crack at it.  So I ask again, can I use a combination of MP and CP?   Thanks.


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 8, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> So I have to give a crack at it.  So I ask again, can I use a combination of MP and CP?   Thanks.



 I don't see why not. It's all soap.


----------



## earlene (Jul 8, 2017)

*SunRiseArts*, in the past, combination MP with CP was allowed, but I do think permission was asked and granted each time.

The mosaic soap challenge first place winning soap by *mzimm* was a combo of the two and it is gorgeous.  Look here at posts #96 & 98 & 100 of her winning soap and how she made it.


----------



## asmita (Jul 9, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> Asmita, you can do that! You can also try to get your post count up in the next week to 50 so you can join if you want. You've been here long enough!
> 
> I know some people are just readers/lurkers here so if you don't want to comment on things I understand that too!



I can spend months on this forum but just don't have the time at the moment. On the other hand I have to work on getting my post count up to 50 soon. Each month's competition is so much fun. 

I'll make in any case. Where I get to post depends on the quality of the soap


----------



## earlene (Jul 9, 2017)

I made two batches with the mermaid's tail scales topping today.  I wasn't too happy with the first one until I did the second one and dropped one of  my squeeze bottles right on top of my scales!  Now the first one looks pretty good in comparison, but I'm still not happy with my progress with this design technique.  Maybe I'll do it again in another couple of days.  I really want to be totally pleased with the soap when I'm finished.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 10, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Ha ha,  I just made last month a mermaid soap.  I posted pics.  Very different from your video, which I may say IS amazing soap.  Seems easy, but from what I have read, not really.
> 
> So I have to give a crack at it.  So I ask again, can I use a combination of MP and CP?   Thanks.





So sorry! Yes, you can absolutely use MP soap with it. Just no embeds on the top with the mermaid tail pattern.

Jewels, I'm so sorry to hear about the mishap with the squeeze bottle.  

Earlene, I hope you end up loving the first one you made after you cut it! 

I'm officially back from all vacation now so I should be good to go on messaging/comments. Sorry I haven't been too involved in the forum lately.


----------



## earlene (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks, *galaxy*.  I actually do like it better than the second one, but still have lots of room for improvement.  I'm going to try the plastic liner inside the bottle.  When I went shopping yesterday I bought some more heat seal food bags and plan to see if I can make those work.  I think the plastic I use for wrapping my soap is too thin, but if the former doesn't work, I'll try that instead.  Actually I suppose a plain old-fashioned sandwich baggie would work just fine, too.

I cut both late last night and although I do like the soap, neither is really entry worthy IMO.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 12, 2017)

This challenge is harder than it looks!  Getting the batter in the perfect consistency to make the scales is not an easy task!


----------



## Kittish (Jul 13, 2017)

1. earlene - I have not seen this one before; it should be fun!
2. Omneya- I have seen this before, but it was called dragon scales. Still want to try it!
3. dibbles - I've actually tried this once - it didn't go well. Time to try again!
4. toxikon - pretty shiny scales!!!
5. BattleGnome - an exercise in patience for me
6. PenelopeJane - Time poor this month but I will try and make time.
7. Soapprentice - oooooooohhhh..... Dragon scales!!
8. Mx5inpenn - I was thinking dragon too!
9. jewels621 - I'm in again....so fun! 
10. Saponista - always wanted to try this! 
11. SunRiseArts - I love mermaids, and their scale tails!
12. Sonya-m - haven't been around much lately so about time I took part!!
13. KristaY- Been SO busy with family and I NEED to make soap so this is the perfect challenge to get back into the swing of it!
14. Kittish- This will be fun.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 13, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> This challenge is harder than it looks!  Getting the batter in the perfect consistency to make the scales is not an easy task!





Yes, this is why it took so long in the video. You want a slow moving batter so you have time in the stage where you are pouring for the scales. If you choose a batter that thickens quickly, you won't have a long time to drop the scales. It's a battle of patience and technique. It was much more difficult than I originally anticipated and I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## earlene (Jul 15, 2017)

So as it turns out, at this point in time my practice soap seems to have come out the best.  But the one I like the best so far is the my second one, not quite as perfect but a more pleasing-to-me color scheme.  Of course I plan to do at least one more attempt for improvement and self-satisfaction.

But something that bothers me is this:  I used gold mica in oil to highlight the top somewhat and love the look.  But soda ash seems to be hindering the color intensity of the other colors now, and the only remedy also removes the gold mica.  So sad.  I was hoping that the gold mica would have absorbed into the soap surface more and not disappear immediately upon getting wet.

On the plus side, I am very happy with the copious bubbles of this soap.


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 15, 2017)

earlene said:


> But something that bothers me is this:  I used gold mica in oil to highlight the top somewhat and love the look.  But soda ash seems to be hindering the color intensity of the other colors now, and the only remedy also removes the gold mica.



So I guess you have tried both alcohol and steam?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 15, 2017)

Steam?  What do you mean steam?  

I finished mine.  I like both, my family likes the CP, and I like the MP... so I guess I will be submitting CP????  Not sure what to do....


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 15, 2017)

Sunrise, if you steam the top of the soap, it will help remove soda ash. 

Earlene, I'm so sorry to hear that the pretty gold mica came off when you removed the soda ash. 

Try rubbing dry mica on the soap to give it a shimmer in the crevices! Rub off the excess on the raised parts. Hope that might work for you.


----------



## earlene (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks, *galaxy*, I may try that.


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 15, 2017)

After seeing this plus Soap Queen's video, it looks like the soap should be thick enough to hold a dollop shape, but soft enough to still have a good shine. Once the batter gets stiff and loses a lot of its shine you're running out of time?


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jul 16, 2017)

1. earlene - I have not seen this one before; it should be fun!


2. Omneya- I have seen this before, but it was called dragon scales. Still want to try it!


3. dibbles - I've actually tried this once - it didn't go well. Time to try again!


4. toxikon - pretty shiny scales!!!


5. BattleGnome - an exercise in patience for me


6. PenelopeJane - Time poor this month but I will try and make time.


7. Soapprentice - oooooooohhhh..... Dragon scales!!


8. Mx5inpenn - I was thinking dragon too!


9. jewels621 - I'm in again....so fun! 


10. Saponista - always wanted to try this! 


11. SunRiseArts - I love mermaids, and their scale tails!


12. Sonya-m - haven't been around much lately so about time I took part!!


13. KristaY- Been SO busy with family and I NEED to make soap so this is the perfect challenge to get back into the swing of it!


14. Kittish- This will be fun.

15. Cherrycoke216 - I'm in! What should mermaid smells like? Hope she doesn't smell rotten fishy...


----------



## earlene (Jul 16, 2017)

*Cherrycoke*, good point!  I would hope she smells like the salt sea air.


----------



## jewels621 (Jul 16, 2017)

Why, oh, why is this such a difficult challenge for me???? There's such a fine line between not enough trace and too much trace and, so far (at least at my house) it doesn't exist. This challenge is teaching me patience and humility. Attempt #3 coming up.....:headbanging:



ETA: I think the third time was the charm and I may have made an acceptable entry for the elusive (at least in my wold!) siren-of-the-sea scales replication challenge. I think I was just overthinking things. Again. I feel better now. Can someone please come and take the soap gremlins off my hands now?


----------



## dibbles (Jul 16, 2017)

After two failed tries, I decided my mermaid needed to grow some teeth and be a dragon. That idea backfired, and it bit me. I ended up swirling the top to try to save it. Maybe one more try - undecided.


----------



## jewels621 (Jul 16, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Maybe one more try - undecided.



Do it, dibbles! There's a secret mermaid hiding in there somewhere waiting for the right opportunity to show up. It took me three tries! Go for it!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 16, 2017)

You are all so hard working! I'm really sorry that this is proving to be such a difficult challenge. I didn't expect that to be the case. I was hopping it wouldn't be that hard since it looks easy to do. 

Jewels, I'm so glad you finally got a soap made that you're happy with. 

Dibbles, try again if you want to but only if it's still enjoyable. Something about making soap when you are not having fun spells disaster. I hope that if you do decide to make another one, that it is exactly as you envision it.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 16, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> You are all so hard working! I'm really sorry that this is proving to be such a difficult challenge. I didn't expect that to be the case. I was hopping it wouldn't be that hard since it looks easy to do.
> 
> Jewels, I'm so glad you finally got a soap made that you're happy with.
> 
> Dibbles, try again if you want to but only if it's still enjoyable. Something about making soap when you are not having fun spells disaster. I hope that if you do decide to make another one, that it is exactly as you envision it.



No worries. Making soap is always fun. I will likely try again.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 16, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> You are all so hard working! I'm really sorry that this is proving to be such a difficult challenge. I didn't expect that to be the case. I was hopping it wouldn't be that hard since it looks easy to do.
> 
> Jewels, I'm so glad you finally got a soap made that you're happy with.
> 
> Dibbles, try again if you want to but only if it's still enjoyable. Something about making soap when you are not having fun spells disaster. I hope that if you do decide to make another one, that it is exactly as you envision it.


 

Not to be sorry galaxy!  For me that is what challenges are all about ... learning techniques and the process.  I really appreciate that because I learn so much, and something always new. I never expect to be in the first place myself.

 I did lots of HP, they were so nice, but one color wonders.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 16, 2017)

dibbles said:


> After two failed tries, I decided my mermaid needed to grow some teeth and be a dragon. That idea backfired, and it bit me. I ended up swirling the top to try to save it. Maybe one more try - undecided.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 16, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> You are all so hard working! I'm really sorry that this is proving to be such a difficult challenge.



Would it be a challenge if it wasn't challenging?

Even though I've only made one attempt so far I've enjoyed hearing about everyone else's attempts and puzzling out my next attempt. I'm currently caught between using up the last of the FO I chose to fulfill my vision or scrap it and attempt some dragon scales with clays. 

I figure if we can master this challenge we are all up for anything you decide to throw at us in the future (except maybe that emulsion challenge mentioned in another thread)


----------



## earlene (Jul 17, 2017)

No, I had not tried steaming the soap tops with the gold.  I don't like burning my fingers, and I keep fearing I'll drop the soap on the teapot or the stove, but I did it anyway, and it does work.  Of course I still burned my fingers and the soap got pretty slippery.  I steamed 2 bars over my whistling tea kettle as carefully as I could.  (I had turned the fire off, but the steam was still quite hot, of course.) The gold mica stayed put and the colors did come out much more clearly than before.  I have them side by side to the un-steamed ones and it really is an improvement.  Today I will try the rest. 

Is there some other method to steaming that doesn't require to go out and purchase a steamer machine that would allow me to do this without holding it over a tea kettle and burning myself?


----------



## jewels621 (Jul 17, 2017)

galaxyMLP said:


> You are all so hard working! I'm really sorry that this is proving to be such a difficult challenge. I didn't expect that to be the case. I was hopping it wouldn't be that hard since it looks easy to do.
> 
> Jewels, I'm so glad you finally got a soap made that you're happy with.
> 
> Dibbles, try again if you want to but only if it's still enjoyable. Something about making soap when you are not having fun spells disaster. I hope that if you do decide to make another one, that it is exactly as you envision it.



Don't you dare apologize! The operative word here is CHALLENGE. I have learned so much! And as my luck would have it, I woke up to a little crack in my scales this morning. Ugh! I still think I can save it and get a few good bars. I resorted to making one pound batches so I'm hoping three of the four bars will be good. 

FWIW, I have loved this challenge because it makes me slow down and think. I'm kind of sure that my husband is tired of hearing about mermaid scales, though! :silent:


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 17, 2017)

earlene said:


> No, I had not tried steaming the soap tops with the gold.  I don't like burning my fingers, and I keep fearing I'll drop the soap on the teapot or the stove, but I did it anyway, and it does work.  Of course I still burned my fingers and the soap got pretty slippery.  I steamed 2 bars over my whistling tea kettle as carefully as I could.  (I had turned the fire off, but the steam was still quite hot, of course.) The gold mica stayed put and the colors did come out much more clearly than before.  I have them side by side to the un-steamed ones and it really is an improvement.  Today I will try the rest.
> 
> Is there some other method to steaming that doesn't require to go out and purchase a steamer machine that would allow me to do this without holding it over a tea kettle and burning myself?



I use my iron that has a button to give you a boost of a shot of steam. I have my soap on a low table and shoot it with steam from the bottom of the iron. Fingers are no where near it.

After I pour my batter I spray it with alcohol, cover my mold and keep it wrapped for 24 hrs and spray it again just before I cut it. Then I don't get ash. Miss one of those steps and I do but the steam iron works wonders.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 17, 2017)

earlene said:


> No, I had not tried steaming the soap tops with the gold.  I don't like burning my fingers, and I keep fearing I'll drop the soap on the teapot or the stove, but I did it anyway, and it does work.  Of course I still burned my fingers and the soap got pretty slippery.  I steamed 2 bars over my whistling tea kettle as carefully as I could.  (I had turned the fire off, but the steam was still quite hot, of course.) The gold mica stayed put and the colors did come out much more clearly than before.  I have them side by side to the un-steamed ones and it really is an improvement.  Today I will try the rest.
> 
> Is there some other method to steaming that doesn't require to go out and purchase a steamer machine that would allow me to do this without holding it over a tea kettle and burning myself?



If the ash isn't too heavy, this will sometimes work for me. https://soapjam.wordpress.com/2013/07/31/removing-soda-ash-efficiently/


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank you guys! I'm having trouble coming up with next months challenge and I'm not sure if I want it to be design or technique. I looked at the thread that newbie started and there are so many great ideas there. I'll speak with the other soap challenge hosts to see what there ideas are! 

Dibbles, that's the one I was about to recommend for stealing the soap. 

Penelopejane, I didn't think of the iron. That's a good idea. 

I would also just try heating a pot with a little bit of water on the stove. Pour that bit on a paper towel and invert the hot pot over the soap. This is similar to the one dibbles recommended but it might give you a little more power.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 17, 2017)

Do you have kitchen tongs? The rubber/silicone ones should be rated for higher temps than boiling water and shouldn't leave marks on the soap. If you only have metal ones a washcloth might work to pad it.

Edit: missed that there was a next page. This was supposed to be a reply to Earlene


----------



## earlene (Jul 17, 2017)

Okay, I'll try an inverted tent with a cup of boiling hot water that I will pour from my tea kettle.  That sounds the easiest.  I hate to iron, so just getting my iron out is a major pain.  It's in a spot hard to reach and the whole process of getting it out is more than I want to do considering how much I hate to iron.  

Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## earlene (Jul 18, 2017)

earlene said:


> Okay, I'll try an inverted tent with a cup of boiling hot water that I will pour from my tea kettle.  That sounds the easiest.  I hate to iron, so just getting my iron out is a major pain.  It's in a spot hard to reach and the whole process of getting it out is more than I want to do considering how much I hate to iron.
> 
> Thanks for all the great ideas!



Well the inverted steam tent idea didn't really work at all with just steam. So I decided to just lightly spray with alcohol & then put under the steam 'tent' instead of just the steam tent.  Actually it was a large stainless steel mixing bowl turned upside down over a freshly poured cup of boiling water.

I don't think I even needed the steam at all, but what the heck, I'd already tried the steam alone and it was still steamy.

So I took wet pictures and am letting the soap dry again.  I sure hope the alcohol doesn't make pock marks in my soap.  I always wipe it off by hand because when I don't, I sometimes got tiny little pockmarks on the surface of my soap.

Well, if I don't have another chance to make more, I do like how these look, even if they're not perfect.  We are off for a trip for 3 days, so I should have another chance before the deadline, but we will see.


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 18, 2017)

earlene said:


> So I took wet pictures and am letting the soap dry again.  I sure hope the alcohol doesn't make pock marks in my soap.  I always wipe it off by hand because when I don't, I sometimes got tiny little pockmarks on the surface of my soap..



Earlene, are you using just a light spray with a very fine mist? I wait till the top is tacky to spray when it is just made and don't get lock marks. 
After it's cured I am more liberal with it but I get no problems at all. Spray it on and let it dry.  I don't think mine is 100% isopropyl.


----------



## Wyredgirl (Jul 18, 2017)

Can I still enter? I was busy setting up my soap shop and making soap for an event in August...but I think this would be fun


----------



## Kittish (Jul 18, 2017)

Wyredgirl said:


> Can I still enter? I was busy setting up my soap shop and making soap for an event in August...but I think this would be fun



Yep, haven't seen anything yet that says entries are closed. I'll be making my first swing at the challenge tonight. I look forward to seeing yours and everyone else's.


----------



## Wyredgirl (Jul 18, 2017)

1. earlene - I have not seen this one before; it should be fun!


2. Omneya- I have seen this before, but it was called dragon scales. Still want to try it!


3. dibbles - I've actually tried this once - it didn't go well. Time to try again!


4. toxikon - pretty shiny scales!!!


5. BattleGnome - an exercise in patience for me


6. PenelopeJane - Time poor this month but I will try and make time.


7. Soapprentice - oooooooohhhh..... Dragon scales!!


8. Mx5inpenn - I was thinking dragon too!


9. jewels621 - I'm in again....so fun! 


10. Saponista - always wanted to try this! 


11. SunRiseArts - I love mermaids, and their scale tails!


12. Sonya-m - haven't been around much lately so about time I took part!!


13. KristaY- Been SO busy with family and I NEED to make soap so this is the perfect challenge to get back into the swing of it!


14. Kittish- This will be fun.

15. Cherrycoke216 - I'm in! What should mermaid smells like? Hope she doesn't smell rotten fishy...  

16. Wyredgirl- finally another challenge that I have time for!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 18, 2017)

Wyredgirl, you can absolutely enter! Glad to see you've added your name to the list. Looking forward to entries. The thread opens in two days!


----------



## Kittish (Jul 19, 2017)

That did not go exactly as planned. My freakin soap would NOT hit thick trace. Not even with the stick blender. Medium was the best I could manage. I got tired of waiting for it (after more than an hour) and just did a sort of approximation of the challenge. It's pretty, it smells good, and it's soap. At least it's a partial win.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 19, 2017)

Well that was fun! I ended up making 2 batches and definitely like my first one best. I found it really difficult to get that last row looking like scales because of the mold wall (I noticed Galaxy had the same problem in her video). I think I'll increase my batter volume by about 6 oz next time to bring the base layer up to the top of the mold. But I'm really pleased with this technique so thanks for this challenge Galaxy!

On the down side of things it reminded me why I detest using squirt bottles ~ the clean up is a huge PITA! I don't have a bottle brush so that's part of the problem. I'm considering piping bags next time. I won't have all the wasted batter and clean up will be nothing since I'll toss them in the trash. For those of you that pipe soap cupcake tops and the like, is there a specific brand or type that's best?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 19, 2017)

earlene said:


> Well the inverted steam tent idea didn't really work at all with just steam. So I decided to just lightly spray with alcohol & then put under the steam 'tent' instead of just the steam tent. Actually it was a large stainless steel mixing bowl turned upside down over a freshly poured cup of boiling water.
> 
> .


 

Have you tried this?  I have and it works.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=63325&highlight=promising


----------



## KristaY (Jul 19, 2017)

Here's my non-entry soap. It looked good in my head when I was planning it but not so good in reality, lol. It's scented with Verbena & Lemon by Crafter's Choice.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 19, 2017)

Krista, that reminds me of fruit loops! I really like it. Can't wait to see what your entry soap looks like. 

Sunrise, that looks amazing! I'm off to try that on a few of my soaps! I like that it is an after the ash fix instead of prevention.


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 19, 2017)

KristaY said:


> Here's my non-entry soap. It looked good in my head when I was planning it but not so good in reality, lol. It's scented with Verbena & Lemon by Crafter's Choice.



Good gravy Krista. On what planet is that not entry-worthy?:wink:


----------



## dibbles (Jul 19, 2017)

KristaY said:


> Here's my non-entry soap. It looked good in my head when I was planning it but not so good in reality, lol. It's scented with Verbena & Lemon by Crafter's Choice.



Your soap is beautiful!! I'm going to have one more try at this, and I hope it turns out as nice as your 'reject'.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 19, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Have you tried this?  I have and it works.
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=63325&highlight=promising



I've had good luck with spraying with water, and then alcohol for ash removal. Not everyone has though. I would caution you to try it on one bar first rather than spraying the whole batch. You can tell pretty quickly if it is going to work.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 19, 2017)

KristaY said:


> Here's my non-entry soap. It looked good in my head when I was planning it but not so good in reality, lol. It's scented with Verbena & Lemon by Crafter's Choice.


 

What!!!!!!  That is so pretty!


----------



## Kittish (Jul 19, 2017)

My faux mermaid tail soap (failed challenge attempt)-


----------



## KristaY (Jul 20, 2017)

I love your color combo Kittish! What a fun looking soap!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 20, 2017)

So why is that a fail?

I guess my submission is a toast from what I am seeing. Not close to any of the ones posted!

So I guess I am out ....


----------



## Kittish (Jul 20, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> So why is that a fail?
> 
> I guess my submission is a toast from what I am seeing. Not close to any of the ones posted!
> 
> So I guess I am out ....



It's a fail because I didn't do the actual technique called for in the challenge. I couldn't get my soap to do more than smear in a big puddle when I tried to use a spoon to get the shape right, so I said heck with it and simply piped on overlapping circles. By that point I'd been messing about with that batch of soap for nearly three hours, and it STILL wouldn't come to a thick trace. Gonna give the challenge another go, though.

And seeing the variety of ways people approach the challenge and the different results they get is part of the point! That, and having fun with learning a new technique (or getting a chance to practice one already known). Don't give up! We want to see what you make!


----------



## Soapprentice (Jul 20, 2017)

I made my 1st try today.. I have to say, the recipe I chose for the challenge was perfect, the colours were exactly how I wanted them( my inspiration was drogon from the game of thrones). The trace was perfect... the only thing that was not is the SPOON! Well, you can imagine the rest... :|


----------



## jewels621 (Jul 20, 2017)

Wow.....everyone's fails are better than my entry. Still entering, though, because I will not be upset that I tried. Can't wait to see them all.


----------



## earlene (Jul 21, 2017)

*KristaY*, your entry is gorgeous!  The colors remind me of the Mermaid Barbie Doll I bought to use as inspiration for this challenge (even though I chose not to use pinks for my own entry.)

So here is my practice soap that I made right after signing up for the challenge.  I was tempted to enter it because it's the best one so far, but the cut soaps are not satisfactory and I like the one I entered better.






The other reject is the same color scheme as my entry and because I dropped a partially filled squirt bottle on the top of half of the soap before I was done, it only came out with a few scales.  The rest had to be textured to save the top.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 21, 2017)

Earlene, I LOVE the colors in your entry soap! There's just something about teal and purple together that always draws my eye to it. And your reject? That looks amazing! It's like travelling through New England in October as the foliage colors change. What did you scent it with?


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 21, 2017)

Krista - beautiful entry! I'd love to know how you get the tops of your soap shiny after cure? 

Earlene - great colours and I love the way you've offset your scales. I was going to use that method as my secret weapon but I've been concentrating on troubleshooting soap problems and won't have time to do an entry.


----------



## earlene (Jul 21, 2017)

Thank you.  *KristaY*, the fall foliage colors are scented with a spicey scent, (I'll have to look up my notes, as I don't like it and don't want to end up with it again) which would go nicely in the fall perhaps.

*Penelopejane*, as a former fisherwoman, I really wanted to make my scales like a real fish scale design, so after the practice soap, that's what I did.  To me it looks more authentic.  I fear it may not fit the the design rules, but it is what it is and it is my favorite so far.  I see that *Kittish* did the same in her rejected soap, so apparently we are not the only ones who had that thought!


----------



## Kittish (Jul 21, 2017)

*earlene*, yep. Scales should overlap in offset rows, at least in my mind. I'll be doing it that way again when I try again tonight/tomorrow. Going to make my loaf tonight and let it set up some before I try the design again. Yours looks really good. So what's wrong with the cut bars on your practice run? The loaf looks beautiful.

*KristaY*, your entry is gorgeous. I love the color, and that delicate swirl through the bars.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 21, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> Krista - beautiful entry! I'd love to know how you get the tops of your soap shiny after cure?
> 
> Earlene - great colours and I love the way you've offset your scales. I was going to use that method as my secret weapon but I've been concentrating on troubleshooting soap problems and won't have time to do an entry.



Thanks you, penelopejane.  The shine is only due to the glitter. The soap underneath is a dull, matte finish as usual. I love Earlene's offset scales too! I'm sorry you won't have time for an entry though. This one was really fun and broadened my soap top design decor ideas!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 21, 2017)

_"KristaY, your entry is gorgeous! The colors remind me of the Mermaid Barbie Doll I bought to use as inspiration for this challenge (even though I chose not to use pinks for my own entry.)"_

Oh my gosh, Earlene! You're right, mine looks like your Barbie Doll. I guess that was a happy accident. Maybe I should reconsider the name of my soap....


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 21, 2017)

KristaY said:


> Thanks you, penelopejane.  The shine is only due to the glitter. The soap underneath is a dull, matte finish as usual. I love Earlene's offset scales too! I'm sorry you won't have time for an entry though. This one was really fun and broadened my soap top design decor ideas!



Glitter! I'm now rethinking my dislike of glitter (from a cleaning point of view!). I love your grading from darker to lighter too. Great job! 

I'm still working at some batches to ensure I can make non-blotchy soap at the moment and it is draining to say the least. I don't think my self esteem can take on something as complicated as these scales in my current fragile state.

PJ


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 21, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> So why is that a fail?
> 
> I guess my submission is a toast from what I am seeing. Not close to any of the ones posted!
> 
> So I guess I am out ....



No you don't! We are all far more critical of our soap than we should be. Put it up, You should be proud of your attempt some of us didn't even get that far before we failed.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 21, 2017)

Earlene are you kidding?  That is just gorgeous.

From what I see, I less and less think I will enter mine .....  :think:


----------



## earlene (Jul 22, 2017)

Come on, folks.  PLEASE enter your soaps!  I am sure you are being over-critical and not giving yourself sufficient credit.  IMO all attempts are worthy of sharing with the rest of us.  I have posted some pretty awful looking fails a time or two, in the spirit of sharing my learning curve.  Perfectionism is a cruel master, don't give in to it.  Embrace imperfections and let us help you enjoy your creations.


P.S.  *Galaxy*, maybe you need to contact whoever (I know I know who does that, but atm cannot recall who that is) puts the link to the entry thread at the top of the page.  It would be a shame for it to get buried in the Lye-Based Soap forum.  I had to go searching for it.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 22, 2017)

Earlene, I have a feeling you are a perfectionist!  I used to be so much that.

As I grown older, I am a little more lay back.  But I guess I have OCD because when I get into a subject, I research it to exhaustion!


----------



## earlene (Jul 22, 2017)

*Dibbles*, your entry colors are soothing and so ocean water appropriate!  I love the wispy swirl in the base soap.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 22, 2017)

^^^^This Dibbles! That was my exact thought when I saw your colors. Beautiful combo of the greens. Great work!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jul 22, 2017)

I made 1 batch that I'm not thrilled with, but don't have time for another attempt, so I'll post it anyway. 

I poured my soap then walked away for 15 minutes to let the remainder for the top thicken up. It didn't. Gave them all a few whirled with the further and 5 more minutes. Some of the colors were thicker, others weren't. Waited 5 more minutes. Still not as thick as I needed it to be, but I only had 15 minutes left before I needed to leave. So the scales are nowhere near as defined as they needed to be.

The moral here is... whether I'm happy with it or not, I'll post it! I think I've only ever been truly happy with a few of the many entries I've made.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 22, 2017)

earlene said:


> Come on, folks.  PLEASE enter your soaps!



Nothing over critical about it, I haven't made it yet! Dishes have been kicking my butt lately (not sure why). After my first attempt where my batter didn't thicken I haven't had a chance to soap due to no counter space.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jul 23, 2017)

I want to give another try at the challenge tomorrow if I can manage the time. If not, I will be submitting the current one. I wish I can make time so bad.


----------



## Kittish (Jul 23, 2017)

I got the scales on the top of my entry. Now I'm just waiting for it to dry enough to take out of the mold and cut. Touch wood that nothing happens to mess it up before it hardens. I'm fairly pleased with how it looks so far. As an added bonus, I've got several bars of solid color unscented soap. Confetti! And bits and chunks, too.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 23, 2017)

earlene said:


> P.S.  *Galaxy*, maybe you need to contact whoever (I know I know who does that, but atm cannot recall who that is) puts the link to the entry thread at the top of the page.  It would be a shame for it to get buried in the Lye-Based Soap forum.  I had to go searching for it.




I didn't even message the admins and they are so amazing that they took this wonderful idea of yours and made it so! 

I'm loving the entry's so far! Great job with your technique everyone! Keep it up!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 23, 2017)

I am still debating if I should post mine ....... I am going to post here my MP with CP scales. Thought it was a cool idea. The M soap with mermaid is painted with micas, and then places in a bigger mold to simulate the ocean. Then I did the scales on the back side. What do you all think?

I could not get the scales right, so is why I am not posting.


----------



## Kittish (Jul 24, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I am still debating if I should post mine ....... I am going to post here my MP with CP scales. Thought it was a cool idea. The M soap with mermaid is painted with micas, and then places in a bigger mold to simulate the ocean. Then I did the scales on the back side. What do you all think?
> 
> I could not get the scales right, so is why I am not posting.



Pretty soaps. And you should post an entry! So it doesn't look perfect? Each of us is our own worst critic, so just throw your hands up and roll with it.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 24, 2017)

That mermaid is terrific, SRA! I couldn't do that with a decade of practice.:cry: I love your colors too, they go perfectly with the mermaid theme. Definitely post an entry!


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 24, 2017)

SRA great colours.  Maybe you just didn't get the batter quite thick enough? Still, it looks very underwatery and very nice.


----------



## Kittish (Jul 26, 2017)

*jewels621*, is that swizzle stick what you used to form the scales? Great idea, if so.

Beautiful entries for the challenge.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 26, 2017)

Please remember that the thread for this challenge will close tomorrow about 24 hours from now. I'll try to post the survey link as soon after that as I can. 

I will do my best to post a reminder on the thread one hour before close! 

Great job so far everyone, really gorgeous soaps!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 26, 2017)

Alright, I will post mine, but do not laugh ..... :cry:


----------



## Kittish (Jul 26, 2017)

*SRA*, your soap is lovely! The only thing that I see is you maybe needed a slightly thicker batter for the scales, but that was a recurring problem for lots of people, me included. Most of the time we seem to struggle to keep our soaps from thickening up too much.


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 26, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Alright, I will post mine, but do not laugh ..... :cry:



Very nice and excellent staging for the photos!


----------



## jewels621 (Jul 26, 2017)

Kittish said:


> *jewels621*, is that swizzle stick what you used to form the scales? Great idea, if so.
> 
> Beautiful entries for the challenge.



Yes....I couldn't make the spoon work with tha small of a mold so I used the swizzle because I could hold it upright and still get the effect. Everything I see now becomes a potential soap tool or mold!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jul 26, 2017)

Wow, I had to click like on ALL THE PICTURES! 

They were so lovely all of them, well done!! I really want to try this tecnique soon, but haven`t soaped in 6 weeks because of health issues, so I am soooooooooooo wanting to make soap. Like now >.<


----------



## toxikon (Jul 26, 2017)

I totally ran out of time, this month has been super busy! Beautiful entries regardless, and it's a technique I'll definitely try eventually.


----------



## jewels621 (Jul 26, 2017)

toxikon said:


> I totally ran out of time, this month has been super busy! Beautiful entries regardless, and it's a technique I'll definitely try eventually.



It's amazing, to me, how fast a month goes by when you've put your name on a list! I find myself constantly thinking, " Can I get a batch in somewhere here?", or obsessing about the design, or color, or scent, or recipe, or mold.....and then all of a sudden the month is gone.

We'll miss you this month, but I'm sure we'll see your name on next months list, and I hope you find all the soapy time in the world. It's therapy, I tell you, THERAPY!!!!


----------



## toxikon (Jul 26, 2017)

jewels621 said:


> It's amazing, to me, how fast a month goes by when you've put your name on a list! I find myself constantly thinking, " Can I get a batch in somewhere here?", or obsessing about the design, or color, or scent, or recipe, or mold.....and then all of a sudden the month is gone.
> 
> We'll miss you this month, but I'm sure we'll see your name on next months list, and I hope you find all the soapy time in the world. It's therapy, I tell you, THERAPY!!!!



Yes I looove the challenges, they've all been so fun.  I totally agree, I kept thinking "Okay, maybe this weekend I'll have time..." then the weekend rolls around and NOPE, busy busy busy.


----------



## earlene (Jul 26, 2017)

*Kittish*, it looks like you got your batter to just the right thickness to form your scales.  I kept fearing I'd get it too thick and by the time I was done not be able to squeeze the batter out at all.

*Wyredgirl*, your varigated scales are brilliant.  I cannot even imagine coming up with that idea!  I've seen it on cupcake frosting soaps, but would not have even thought of it for this challenge. Impressive.  And your base swirl is spectacular.  The varigated scales really tie in so well with the base swirl.

*Soapprentice*, your black and white swirl is so beautiful. And the dragon's scales top I want to imagine has the DB fragrance, which I know you couldn't include in the base and stay so white.  Now I want to try this with DB FO and some colors I want to darken.  

*Jewels*, gorgeous.  Good thinking to use the swizzel stick in the confined space.

*SunRiseArts*, lovely greens.  So how did you get the yellow and the pink in your base color?  You mentioned green beans, but I am curious about the other colors.

Well, I made one more attempt and so far (uncut) it looks pretty good to me.  I did not CPOP it yesterday because I was afraid to have my scales loose any of their shape, so I just left it out overnight.  This morning I stuck it in the warmed oven to see if I can do a CPOP after the fact and in a few hours I will cut it.  I used vinegar to encourage a harder bar sooner, so I am hopeful I can get it all cut and cleaned up before the deadline in case I like it better than my first entry.  We shall see.


----------



## Kittish (Jul 26, 2017)

I actually wound up using disposable piping bags to do my scales. I have a big roll of them, but don't use them often for decorating baked stuff. They worked really well, no drippiness from the open ends (though with a thinner batter they probably would drip).


----------



## Soapprentice (Jul 26, 2017)

earlene said:


> ...*Soapprentice*, your black and white swirl is so beautiful. And the dragon's scales top I want to imagine has the DB fragrance, which I know you couldn't include in the base and stay so white.  Now I want to try this with DB FO and some colors I want to darken.  ...



No, it wasn't Dragon's blood... I could not get it as it's FP is less than 200


----------



## earlene (Jul 26, 2017)

I made one more attempt, and I think it's probably more perfect in design than my entry.  But I like my entry more even if it the scales aren't as uniform and well shaped as this one.  The colors are more to my liking overall and the photo quality seems to do it more justice than the one below.  One fun fact is that when the soap wears toward the middle, there is another layer of scales there as well, so it'll be fun to see how it looks during use.

So here is my attempt from yesterday.  The fragrance is a mix of Lavender EOs and a tiny bit of Tea Tea Oil.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 26, 2017)

I was going to close the thread in about an hour but there is no way I'll be able to post the entry thread and get the password emails out tonight! I'm super tired! I'll be closing the thread in 8 hours and releasing the survey within the next hour after close.

Please remember that you must have a cut soap and a full soap top picture to be eligible for entry. We have one entry right now that does not meet this criteria. They are missing a cut soap. Please feel free to add the necessary pictures until the close time 8 hours from now. Otherwise, unfortunately, the entry will not be considered for the vote.


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 27, 2017)

Oh shoot.  I thought we had until the 28th! Oh well.  Maybe in September.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 27, 2017)

Ok, entry thread is now closed! Thank you to those of you who added the correct pictures to your entry. I'll be making the survey now and sending out the pass codes to the emails.

Sorry lenarenee, hopefully you can post a picture when you do try this method!


----------



## earlene (Jul 27, 2017)

Thank you, *galaxyMLP*.  This was such a fun challenge.  A lot more difficult than previously anticipated.  
*
BattleGnome*, what colorants did you use?  I was surprised how quickly your orange changed to yellow. The green still looks pretty much the same, though.  I can see why you call it sunflower soap.  I can see this method would be quite useful for creating a soapy sunflower on top of the soap, if the scales are elongated into petals.  It might be something to try in a slab mold.  Now I want to do that!  Brown for the center and shades of orange or yellows for the petals.  I love driving through Kansas in the Spring when the sunflower fields are in bloom.

*Cheerycoke16*, your color choices are quite lovely and your fragrances peak my interest.  When cut, I imagine these are going to be spectacular to sniff and the colors pleasing.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 27, 2017)

Survey link and passwords have been sent. Please let me know if you did not receive it!

Edit: please remember that anyone who signed up for the challenge is encouraged to vote!

Great job with the challenge everyone!


----------



## earlene (Jul 27, 2017)

For some reason my photo in the survey is quite distorted.  It looks really strange, elongated and possibly turned on it's side as well.  I can't go back and look at it again after taking the survey, so am not sure that anyone else's photos were distorted, but as I recall none were or I just didn't notice.  Strange.


----------



## toxikon (Jul 27, 2017)

Voted! Yes, Earlene, only your photo was distorted.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 27, 2017)

Earlene, I was hoping that was just an error while I was making the survey. I'll see if I can adjust the size to remove the distortion! Thanks for bringing it to my attention.

Edit: image is fixed (hopefully!) someone let me know if its still an issue!


----------



## Wyredgirl (Jul 27, 2017)

Galaxy sent a message I didn't get a link or PW


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 27, 2017)

I voted. Thanks galaxy. 
Very nice everyone!


----------



## Kittish (Jul 27, 2017)

My votes have been cast. It was hard to pick just three to vote for.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 27, 2017)

earlene said:


> *
> BattleGnome*, what colorants did you use?



I was shocked at the speedy morphing too, my test batch took a few days to turn. I blended more the second batch which seemed to push acceleration and for quicker cutting I put the second batch in a cold oven (don't think it gelled).

The yellow was buttercup mica from BB and the green was green chrome oxide, also from BB. My fragrance was Sunflower FO from BB (I have a weakness for their sample packs)


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 27, 2017)

BG, I almost thought that was another soap the color changed so quickly. The final color combination is really nice!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 27, 2017)

earlene said:


> *SunRiseArts*, lovely greens. So how did you get the yellow and the pink in your base color? You mentioned green beans, but I am curious about the other colors.
> .


 
I used micas.  Green and pink     Just separated a portion.

Thank you all, and for the person that I said something about thickness.  yes, I did run out of patience waiting.  I tend too always get my batter to pudding like, usually thick.  I was avoiding that so I could do the on the pot swirls, and then for the life of me it would not thicken more ....

Everyone entries are just lovely.  This was a hard challenge!


----------



## HowieRoll (Jul 28, 2017)

The very next best thing to not being able to participate in a monthly challenge is getting to see everyone's creations from the sidelines.  I love the variance and color schemes of all the soaps and want to say well done, everyone!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jul 29, 2017)

Well, I was going to enter mine. On Tuesday morning my phone died. And the only uncut pictures were on it, so I couldn't  meet the requirements. Here's a cut pic tho...


----------



## earlene (Jul 29, 2017)

mx6inpenn said:


> Well, I was going to enter mine. On Tuesday morning my phone died. And the only uncut pictures were on it, so I couldn't  meet the requirements. Here's a cut pic tho...



Those are beautiful, *mx6inpenn*.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 29, 2017)

I love your rainbow, mx6inpenn! Really fun soap


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 30, 2017)

mx6inpenn the colors on those are stunning!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 31, 2017)

Mx6inpenn, that's a gorgeous soap! 

There are a few people who haven't voted yet. I'll leave it open for about 30 minutes more and then announce the winners! 

For next months challenge, I'll be posting the video/thread late in the day tomorrow. I puppy sat this weekend and I didn't have a chance to soap because they were very clingy and didn't know not to go into the soaping area. Safety first! Now that they are back with their family, I'll be able to safely make soap!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 31, 2017)

Ok, I'm going to go ahead and announce the winners: 

1st: KristaY
2nd: Soapprentice
3rd: Dibbles

Congratulations! Everyone did a wonderful job! We had some close placing! The next months challenge will be posted by the end of tomorrow. Thank you for participating.


----------



## earlene (Jul 31, 2017)

Congratulations, *KristaY*, S*oapprentice* & *Dibbles.*  Very beautiful soaps, all.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 31, 2017)

Congratulations to KristaY and Soapprentice. Krista, your soap was perfection and Soapprentice I loved your b&w swirl under the dark tops. You both nailed the technique, and I am surprised and grateful to have a place next to you both.

I thought everyone's efforts were quite wonderful. This was not easy, especially for those of us who are impatient soapers!

Thank you Galaxy! I'm looking forward to seeing what you have up your sleeve for August.


----------



## Soapprentice (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh. Wow.. Congratulations Krista and Dibbles...
Thank you guys...


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 1, 2017)

ooppps Sorry I am late and did not vote,  I had a home emergency.  Actually several.  I am going through a lot lately.  Hopefully I can save time to participate in August.  I have been learning so much with these challenges!

Dibbles always the winner!  :mrgreen:  I am so jealous, that pink soap was to die for.  Please send some!  ha ha.


----------



## jewels621 (Aug 1, 2017)

Congrats to you three! Beautiful soaps! Thanks again for hosting, galaxy....can't wait to see what the August challenge is!


----------



## KristaY (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh my, I'm having a hard time typing because my jaw keeps dropping. Apparently I can't spell with my mouth hanging open. Thank you so much!

Soapprentice, the drama of yours with the white and black swirl base and the red and black top is just gorgeous!

Dibbles, I love the soothing, ocean-like feel of yours. Very elegant and beautiful as always!

Congratulations on beautiful work to everyone who entered!:clap:

Now the suspense is building for the August challenge. I can't wait to see what Galaxy has up her sleeve....


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 1, 2017)

Congratulations KristaY, Soapprentice and Dibbles. 

Congratulations on beautiful soaps to everyone who entered I was really impressed by the entries in such a difficult challenge.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks earlene, KristaY, S R Arts and galaxy! My daughter wanted a rainbow soap that smells like Skittles. We're calling it Smell the Rainbow. 

Congrats to KristaY, Soapprentice, and dibbles!  Everyone made beautiful soaps! Also a big thank you to galaxy for the time and effort put into this challenge.


----------



## Soapprentice (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you so much guys


----------



## SunRiseArts (Aug 3, 2017)

I did not congratulate all, didn't I.  I just acted silly.  I apologize, I have not been well.

Congratulations to all the winners!  All the soaps were amazing.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations KristaY, Soapprentice and Dibbles.  Really stunning creations indeed! 
And everyone participated, especially the host GalaxyMLP! This is another milestone we go through together.
I'm in awe how many talents we have here on the forum.


----------



## MarlaKC (Aug 18, 2017)

Umm, I'm still pretty new here (still working my way through the 'soapy things today' thread), but was wondering if pictures of the soap challenge entries/winners are posted anywhere?

Thanks!


----------



## Kittish (Aug 18, 2017)

MarlaKC said:


> Umm, I'm still pretty new here (still working my way through the 'soapy things today' thread), but was wondering if pictures of the soap challenge entries/winners are posted anywhere?
> 
> Thanks!



They are. Here: Entry thread- SMF July 2017 Challenge Mermaid Tail

That's last month's. For older challenge picture threads, the search tool is pretty handy. Also, there are "Similar Threads" links below this thread that have other months.


----------



## MarlaKC (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you, Kittish!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 19, 2018)

Soooo, I made a dragon soap today,  and I finally got this right!  Is wet soap, so the colors might change a little.


----------

